# 2 becomes 3



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I Just wanted to introduce my new little girl Winnie. She is a Standard Cockapoo  Everything seems pretty easy at the moment 3 isn't any harder then 2 and which is much easier then just having the one. They all seem to be getting along great, although Nellie likes to show her dominance now and again.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW! congrats!!!
a standard cockapoo, as in standard poodle to cocker? I went smaller, you went bigger!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

yes a Standard poodle mum. Aw bless I haven't been on for ages...when did you get your new little one?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Just about 3 weeks ago. She is chocolate and is an american cross with toy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Just about 3 weeks ago. She is chocolate and is an american cross with toy.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your new baby. She sounds very cute


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So is little Winnie!! Great colours!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Congrats 

Why is two easier than one?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Little Winnie is adorable Wow 3 poo's


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Grove said:


> Congrats
> 
> Why is two easier than one?


I have found it easier to have 2 as they are great company for each other. They entertain each other at home and always have a play companion when out. Nellie did have separation anxiety but when I got Meg she got so much better. Personally I think dogs should live with other dogs but I do understand that it isn't for everyone


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The only times I find it hard having three is having to decide who not to stroke when they are all wriggling at the bottom of the stairs waiting to greet me when I come downstairs. I need an extra hand 
Also 12 muddy paws can be challenging.

so glad that you are enjoying your three beautiful dogs.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh she so beautiful, what colour were her parents, be really interesting to see how big she gets, we were thinking minature golden doodle to try and go a little bigger, please keep us up to date with photos I love Maggie Moo's shaggy coat, three beauties


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Congratulations Claire, I cannot wait to see how little Winnie grows  she is adorable and seems a good blend of colour with your other two! 



Grove said:


> Congrats
> 
> Why is two easier than one?


I have found two so much easier than one also  and fun!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> The only times I find it hard having three is having to decide who not to stroke when they are all wriggling at the bottom of the stairs waiting to greet me when I come downstairs. I need an extra hand
> Also 12 muddy paws can be challenging.
> 
> so glad that you are enjoying your three beautiful dogs.


12 paws wow I have a hard enough time with 4


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Actually the other difficult thing about three is marking where each one poops when out for a walk - you can guarentee they'll all go within moments of each other and it is necessary to remember the spot of the other two while picking up the first. The number of times I wander around a patch going 'I know there is a poop here somewhere....'

Of course being snuggled by three, greeted by three and having three to watch as they joyfully race and chase together is beyond wonderful


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My difficulty is more of a personality thing. Jake and willow were just perfect together. Ozzy is very demanding of everyone's attention. I have a hard time giving attention to willow because Ozzy wants everyone all to himself. Jake is willing to sit and wait as long as it takes but willow gets mad. Next thing you know they are pushing reach other of the table to get to me first!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Whoooaaa!! 3 poos Claire?? You kept that quiet!!
Winnie looks gorgeous! Has she been welcomed by the other two? 
Wow 3 girls... Can't believe it, Nellie Meggie and Winnie all sound well together 
I have to stick at 2 - although my friend is having a litter, it's going to be very hard not to have one!! I will be string lol xx


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> I have to stick at 2 - although my friend is having a litter, it's going to be very hard not to have one!! I will be string lol xx


You will be string? You mean easily flexible and extendable

Sounds like it's puppy #3 for you then!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

arlo said:


> Oh she so beautiful, what colour were her parents, be really interesting to see how big she gets, we were thinking minature golden doodle to try and go a little bigger, please keep us up to date with photos I love Maggie Moo's shaggy coat, three beauties


Her parents are both Chocolate. At the moment she doesn't look that big but had her weighed at the vets today and she is 4kg at 8 weeks. Miniature golden doodles are beautiful


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Actually the other difficult thing about three is marking where each one poops when out for a walk - you can guarentee they'll all go within moments of each other and it is necessary to remember the spot of the other two while picking up the first. The number of times I wander around a patch going 'I know there is a poop here somewhere....'
> 
> Of course being snuggled by three, greeted by three and having three to watch as they joyfully race and chase together is beyond wonderful


Ha yes there does seem to be soooo much more poo!!! I can't wait until Winnie can go out for walks and play with the other two


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Whoooaaa!! 3 poos Claire?? You kept that quiet!!
> Winnie looks gorgeous! Has she been welcomed by the other two?
> Wow 3 girls... Can't believe it, Nellie Meggie and Winnie all sound well together
> I have to stick at 2 - although my friend is having a litter, it's going to be very hard not to have one!! I will be string lol xx


Hi Tracey, ahh well it all happened so quick really. Yes Nellie and Meg are great with her. Nellie had a couple of grumbling days with her but ever since her season she grumbles at all dogs now :/ but she is fine with Winnie now and they all play together
Ooo yes your friends tiny F1b's? That will be so hard for you not to have one!!


----------

